# A few close ups



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

A few close ups, spring is on the way! (probably later than sooner though)

[attachment=3:trvzfwcy]sugar house park 4-2-08 041.jpg[/attachment:trvzfwcy]

[attachment=2:trvzfwcy]sugar house park 4-2-08 042.jpg[/attachment:trvzfwcy]

[attachment=1:trvzfwcy]sugar house park 4-2-08 065.jpg[/attachment:trvzfwcy]

[attachment=0:trvzfwcy]sugar house park 4-2-08 067.jpg[/attachment:trvzfwcy]


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good lookin pics rnf... Hurry up spring! :x :twisted:


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

those are very cool. 8)


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is another one.

[attachment=0:3vz7326y]Jordan River 062.jpg[/attachment:3vz7326y]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice. I like the last one. She's ready to pop!


----------

